

Ask HN: What to do with an iOS app idea? - nQuo

I'm a recent biz grad who's got a few ideas for an app. I don't know how to code (ObjC or any other language), so I'm not sure whether I should:
a) suck it up and learn (if so, what are the best ways to learn it well/quickly?)<p>b) where could i meet potential partners (students?) without having the financials to pay them? is HN the place to be?<p>thanks.
======
mahmud
You don't have to pay programmers, but you need executive vision, street sense
and goddamn heart to work with "us".

So you have an idea; study it, research it, see if it's worth it, and come
back to "me" with fire in your eyes. Tell me this shit is gonna kill, offer me
decent %, call people and think out our marketing plan, press releases,
interview people. Line shit out for me so by the time I fire up an IDE I know
who I am coding for.

Look at my work and tell me you want better. Challenge me. Take my work and
sell it. Show me receipts. Put people on hold and tell me about figures. Be my
go-getter.

You gotta want it, as much as I do, and it's up to you to tell me what "it"
is.

I don't want your business idea, I don't care if it's "good", I wont to hear
about it, I will not listen. But should you storm the gate, as loud as you are
convinced, and tell me to quit my job to work for nothing with you .. Sir, you
might have just gotten yourself a deal.

In business school they taught you business. You can just about shove it.
Programmers want a religion; come to me when you want converts, not employees.
Believe in motherfucking SOMETHING. I want to bleed with winners, not
speculators.

~~~
drake2010
Like! (1000 times)

------
bradleyland
I've been in web development since 1999, and let me share something with you:
everyone has an idea. Everyone. When people ask me what I do, I cringe. I
don't want to tell them, because I know what's coming. Every one of my family
(I'm talking immediate and extended) members has, at some point, asked me to
build/host/collaborate on some type of web-based product. Remember the laws of
supply and demand you learned in econ 101? Well, there's a ready supply of
ideas available at no cost. I can't stop people from telling me their ideas,
so before you even begin, realize that the value of an idea is $0.00.

So what has value? Value comes in what I can't find easily. The number one
thing missing from the equation any time someone pitches me an idea is some
modicum of effort. You may not be able to code, but there are plenty of other
things you can do. How much effort have you put in to outlining your idea?
Outline your product. Outline its features. Outline its appearance. Spell out
the business side in detail. Calculate a burn rate. What other capital
investments will you have to make? Who else is in the space? The more detail
you have, the more dedication you appear to have.

Beyond that, recognize that your idea might not be appealing to a programmer.
Programmers aren't excited by the same things that business developers are. We
don't want to implement yet another social business app, even if it does
target a niche that "no one else is even paying any attention to!" If your
idea isn't technically interesting, your pool of potential developer targets
just got cut in half, and the pool of _talented_ developer targets just got
cut by a factor of ten.

Develop your idea and share it. Don't fall in to the trap of believing that
your idea is unique and requires protection. I don't sign NDAs. Period. I
don't sign them because you have nothing I want, and I have everything you
want. Remember, I don't want to hear your idea. Show me your idea and all the
effort you put in to it. If it's enough, I'll work with you. I'm not going to
steal your idea because I've tried to do it all myself before and it doesn't
work.

------
abyssknight
An idea is worth nothing. Execution is everything. Either pay someone and
bring them on board, or learn it yourself. No one works for free, and that's
an important thing to remember. They will either want cash or a percentage --
remember to get that in writing too.

------
petervandijck
b) you can meet students in universities.

Also, realize that _everyone_ has ideas for an app. Everyone. You need to
build the ability to execute. That can be by coding yourself, by outsourcing,
by finding people that work for free (good luck), etc. Without the ability to
execute, ideas are worth zero.

Learning to code probably won't make you a good coder, BUT it will make it
much easier for you to find and talk to good coders. That's worth investing a
few months in at the beginning of your career, it will pay off handsomely. Do
it. Just get a book that you like in your local bookstore.

------
phamilton
You could learn it. But you should also realize the value in specialization.
Your app idea isn't worth much. What should be worth something is your ability
to sell that idea. Your ability to market it into something people want.

I think there's a balance between guarding a good idea and being paranoid
someone is going to steal it. Talk to people about your app idea. Be
passionate about it. If it's really a good idea and it's something you are
serious about, people will mention it to friends who may be willing to work
with you.

------
arn
realistically, you need to learn how to code or earn enough money to pay
someone.

No one who is able to is going to want to write an app based on your idea for
partial equity. People who can program have their own ideas that they are more
passionate about.

------
greenlblue
Suck it up and learn. It's not hard. There are plenty of books to get you
started so just pick one and start.

------
granata
By the time you learn how to code well, someone else will have brought your
idea to market with better execution. Stick to what you're good at (business
in your case) and hire a programmer to do what he is good at.

I'm not a programmer, but it didn't keep me from releasing Audio Footnote
(audiofootnote.com).

